# Cyperus helferi not doing so well.



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

What do you think might be wrong with my plant? It's a Cyperus helferi. It was doing great for about two weeks and then suddenly, most of the leaves are turning brown. Do you think its a late melt or something else? I use root tabs once a month and seachem Flourish comp once a week.

here is a shot of the plant. it looks worse than this picture but you get the idea with the brown leaves forming.









I hope its just melting and nothing major. I never had a plant do so well for a good while and then it just went down hill from there. 

thanks,
Tree


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

If its been in your tank for only 2 weeks it may be that it was originally emersed grown and now transiting to submerged, loosing most of the old leaves in the process. Its a medium light plant, so if the tank is low light consider a stronger/additional light or moving it.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Ahhh I bet that's it! So vica-versa with Riparium plants right? They wilt to get used to the change? 

I have a 15 watt 6500K bulb. The tank is a 5.5 gallon tank minus the dirt and gravel I placed in.

should I give it a little more time to adjust or move it?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, many plans going to emersed from immersed will also get leaf loos (especially stems, grasses.. anubias seems very durable as long as humidity is sufficient). If light right against tank to or several inches above tank? Is bulb oriented downward or to the side? in its socket? If its a downward bulb and on or almost on the top of the tank give it a month or so to adjust.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I tweaked an 18 inch light fixture to the front of the tank giving that plant more light. It hangs from the stand. And it's about 2 too 2.5 inches to the tank. I can lower it or higher it if need be if that might help the plant out.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Sounds good ^^


----------

